# What should these sell for?



## glondor (Jan 7, 2011)

What do you think these should should sell for, what do you think they WILL sell for? I come up with $6263.00 Am i way off the mark? http://cgi.ebay.com/356-pcs-Intel-i960-486-Pentium-CPU-Processor-scrap-gold-/260717611376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3fb0970#ht_500wt_949


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 7, 2011)

I think if you put a space between the link and the question mark,the link should work.

Yep---it does. I edited his post.

Thanks, Jim.

Harold


----------



## hemicuda (Jan 8, 2011)

Just highlight all from the beginning of the question mark to the end of the link then copy it to your web browser, press enter and away it goes! Tadah!!!!! right to the auction, and if I may add they are some mighty purrrrrdy processors! :shock:


----------



## glondor (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry about that. Sometimes I am a computer klutz. All thumbs when typing. Thanks for the fix Jimdoc. So any feedback on the numbers?


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm. $6,263 is $330.00 per pound which means they would have
to yield 7.464 grams per pound at $1,375.00 per troy ounce. It seems
like this type stuff sells for around $100.00 per pound on ebay which
would be $1,895.00 for the lot. This may be why there are no offers yet?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 8, 2011)

The majority of those cpu's do not have a gold lid on them. I don't think they are worth 330.00 a pound. But if they are, well wait a second, I'll go out to the shop and get all mine!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 8, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> The majority of those cpu's do not have a gold lid on them. I don't think they are worth 330.00 a pound. But if they are, well wait a second, I'll go out to the shop and get all mine!



135 out of 356 (with at least one gp lid) can we say one third?


----------



## Irons (Jan 9, 2011)

Those CPUs say Pentium, not 486, big difference. I suspect all of them have only a bottom lid. Someone is going to get burned.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes that is what we think, only one lid (botom) on only bit more than one third of lot.


----------



## Irons (Jan 10, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Yes that is what we think, only one lid (botom) on only bit more than one third of lot.



I still don't think they're worth what he's asking.


----------



## glondor (Jan 10, 2011)

You are all very good at ferreting out the real deal. Thanks for the education.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 11, 2011)

Got hold of these 2 a little while ago. They are beautiful; 88g a piece. Into the collectables box.

Oh, what should these sell for?

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Possibly $15.00-17.00 ea. Send me the date codes in a PM. Probably not much in collector value.


----------

